# Did you vomit?



## Blah11

Were you sick during labour?

I was with both kiddies. With Amelie I was sick at 5cm before I had had any pain relief. Roman I was sick at 9cm and it was looooooads and i lost my plug at the same time :rofl: Again, no pain relief so it cant be placed on that. Is it purely hormonal or is it pressure on your stomach?


----------



## amore

I am not sure what causes it hun. I vomited profusely from aabout 8cm in my labour with ds1 (about every 20 minutes). I didnt mind to be honest and I had morning sickness throughout my pregnancy so vomiting was just another part of my day. 
 
The only bad thing about it was that by the time ds1 was born I had soaked all of my dressing gowns (4 in total) and the dress I had to wear home, so I was naked and had nothing to put on lol. This time I am taking 8 nighties to be on the safe side :)


----------



## teal

I wasn't sick but I hadn't eaten since the night before and I wasn't allowed to eat or drink (apart from a few sips of water) while I was in labour xx


----------



## helloeveryone

I've had 6 babys and never been sick in labour...


----------



## littlelady23

I was sick at transition stage I think. diamorphine had well worn off by then so not sure what caused it. it was just water and I had no control over it, normally I can give good warning and get to a toilet or ask for a bowl before being sick but this just came from nowhere! x


----------



## Odd Socks

with bella, at 3cm (after being told I was 3cm & getting so worked up at it going so slowly), all over OH who told me I wasn't going to be sick, I'd just got upset & then when I was pushing (OH had the bowl to the ready this time, he wasn't taking any chances - I still got his t-shirt!). i didn't eat or drink anything during labour because i couldn't face it.

with lauren, i wasn't sick at all, in spite of having breakfast at the start of labour & lots to drink, then lunch when we were at the Trafford Centre. my second labour was a far better experience than my first though.


----------



## Blah11

roman was born in the am so no food and same with amelie but at 3pm (hadnt eaten all day). very strange. maybe its just the pain?


----------



## sequeena

No. The gas and air made me feel sick during labour (was fine afterwards whilst being stitched) but I wasn't actually sick.

I didn't poo either, I'm lucky :)


----------



## daisybby03

I've never gotten sick during my singleton pregnancy and vaginal delivery or my twin pregnancy and my c- section.


----------



## amerikiwi

I had dry heaves after a puff of gas/air with my first and no sickness (or meds) with my second. It surprised me as I normally have a weak stomach and also suffered morning sickness with both, so I was expecting to be sick.


----------



## kaths101

yeah I was sick when I got to the hospital, I was 3cm it was the only time, I hadnt had any pain relief I think it was the pain that made me sick - I hadnt eaten anything but I threw up the orange juice I had had before we left for the hospital - though I reckon it might have been my OHs driving!! :haha:


----------



## embojet

No, I felt a bit sick after gas and air so stopped using it.


----------



## xxEMZxx

Yes, with Liam I was sick everywhere in the delivery suit, all over the floor. It was very embarrasing. With Amber I thought I was going to be in the car on the way to the hospital but wasn't, thank god. I was sick loads after though, they had to give me an injection to stop the sickness x


----------



## AimeeM

I was sick with all three at transition and was told it is a huge surge of hormones that causes it xx


----------



## MrsAgar

Luckily I wasn't sick at all! Just a wee bit of nausea at tansition.


----------



## CatandKitten

Nothing, not even a touch of nausea.


----------



## imagine13

I was sick entering active labour. My theory is your body doesn't have the energy to digest ( or do anything other than concentrate on getting your baby out) when you're in labour. Contractions got stronger and closer together after anyway.


----------



## moomin_troll

With Zane I was sick after I had him, I put that down to the jab to get the placenta out.
With Corey I wasn't sick and I had nothing


----------



## Flowerpot

I was sick, I hadn't used a any pain relief at that point so it wasnt connected to that. I was made to lie on my side which was giving me a bad acid problem which then made me throw up.


----------



## SatansSprite

With my first I wasn't sick at all. He was taken by an emergency c-section though due to meconium in the fluid, and I was only 5-6cm at the time.

With my miscarriage, after 5 days of contractions I had this massive wave of nausea come over me from nowhere and I dry heaved (which broke my waters) then about 15-20 minutes later when I was in the ER I actually did vomit. Then another 10-15 minutes or so later I delivered my 18 week baby.


----------



## HollySSmith

I was sick once I started to transition. I got a really strong hot flash, then felt really sick, to which the mw happily said that was a common sign that you are almost ready to push. Not everyone gets it, but it's caused from the surge in hormone s during transition. My mw was right though, as soon as the nausea left I was full dilated and ready to push.


----------



## Sovereign

No, I wasn't sick x


----------



## hattiehippo

I was sick during transition - came out of nowhere and was just water really as I'd had nothing to eat for nearly 24 hrs at that point. I was also sick when I ate toast about an hour after Tom was born and they;d finished stitching me up - ate half a slice and then brought the whole thing back straight away.

I'm really not a person who is sick much and I was never sick with morning sickness even though I had constant horrible nausea.


----------



## calliebaby

I threw up right before I felt the urge to push. Once it passed, I pushed my little man out.


----------



## Dizzy321

Was not sick......did not even feel sick once, and I never left the gas & air alone either lol


----------



## we can't wait

I vomited, yes. The nurse said it was because I was progressing so quickly. :flow:


----------



## puppycat

I was sick at pushing stage, think it was pressure but i'd only had water so no mess.


----------



## dragonhawk

wasn't sick or nauseous at all, and only had gas and air.


----------



## Mummy2B21

I wasn't sick thankfully.


----------



## goddess25

Nope never vomited...


----------



## Nrs2772

I wanted to vomit, but nothing came up. The nurse did tell me sometimes you need to vomit in order to deliver. It must be something that is fairly common.


----------



## krismarie621

No, I didn't get sick, although the gas/air did make me feel sick to my stomach so I stopped using it. It was useless anyways IMO.


----------



## 08marchbean

i was sick not long after going into labour (only had a short labour) this with no pain releif so it cant have been that. i wonder why so many are sick..


----------



## cassarita

Come to think of it I did puke in labour. I was only ever 3 cms though


----------



## holly2234

I didnt. I never felt sick either.


----------



## EarthBorn

nausea and vomiting (N/V) is VERY common in labor and delivery (unfortunately). There can be several causes.

1. anesthesia - spinals and epidurals are commonly accompanied by N/V due to a drop in blood pressure that can occur from their placements/medications.

2. hormones - laboring N/V are most common in the transition stage (8-10) due to a hormine surge preparing for the delivery of your baby. It's no fun, especially when your contractions can be most intense, but often this helps move your baby down and sometimes push it out (no joke).

3. smells/aromas can trigger N/V. Pregnant women are ultra-sensitive to odors, so controlling your enviromental scents can help tremendously.

AROMATHERAPY is extremely helpful for N/V. A few essential oils work just as well, if not better than, medications for controlling nausea. 

As a Labor and Delivery nurse I prefer to use essential oil blends as opposed to IV medications (like zofran). It is non-invasive, takes effect much faster and can be used as much as needed.

Hope this helps! I know a great company that makes natural blends for birth. message me if interested.


----------



## missvikki

I wasn't sick during my pregnancy but I was sick all the way through my labour :( 
Even when I had pain relief I was still sick lol 
xx


----------



## Elliefantasy

i was sick at 4-5 cm just before i went into the delivery suite. Partly due to the pain (had not had any pain relief by then) and partly i think because of the pizza OH and I had for dinner that night!


----------



## emilyjade

i felt sick with DS before i had any pain relief from the ambulance crew but wasnt sick. The only thing what made me feel sick with DD was the G&A. x


----------



## Hunbun

I did, I think I took a little to much G&A tbh.


----------



## Lizzie K

With my oldest, I was sick soon after getting to the hospital. I was in the bathroom and threw up all over the floor. Of course, I wasn't in my right mind, so I immediately tried to clean it up. My husband came to check on me and gently scolded me for cleaning it up and pretty much carried me to the bed.

With number two, I got sick during transition, IIRC. I was luck to be able to have enough warning that they gave me a couple of little blue bags.

No sickness with number three, though. I think staying home and not being stressed out as long as I did with him helped in that regard.


----------



## pandinha

I was sick a few times when the epidural got pinched and was not flowing as it should. Then I got sick again while pushing, had to actually stop pushing in order to vomit for a few minutes, then went back to pushing.


----------



## Rhio92

I felt a bit sick in the transition, the midwife put some peppermint oil on a tissue for me, that helped x


----------



## pinkribbon

I was sick, all over the student midwife! I apologised to her and felt rotten! :haha:
Not sure why I was sick I hadn't had any pain relief at that point :shrug:


----------



## M&S+Bump

I wasn't sick but I had demanded anti-emetics as soon as I got in the hospital (at 5cm) and I got those before they even gave me the G&A. Felt very sick during the c-section after the spinal block but again, wasn't actually sick.

The midwife told me it's very common because of the contractions pushing and squeezing your stomach about.


----------



## Floralaura

I was sick as a pig with my 2nd! From about 8pm Thursday until 5.54pm Friday when I delivered. I was induced at 12pm with a pessary and nothing seemed to be happening so I had tea on the ward and then went the cafe downstairs and had chicken in black beans sauce and noodles with a friend, at 6pm I got a hyperstimulated uterus from the pessary and then I was taken delivery at 8pm and it started then. It was rank, I will never forget the smell or eat chick in blackbean ever again! I was given anti-sickness pills and jabs and nothing stopped it. I would just randomly hurl for the next 22hrs. Even after delivery they gave tea/toast..one bite I had and boom off I went again. I was fine by next morning though, I blame induction and the hyperstimulation..


----------



## v2007

Yes with Mollie, because of the Gas and Air.

No with Taylor, spent most of it in my own world. 

With Katie I had a section and I felt queasy so they just gave me O2.

V xxx


----------



## Loren

nope i didnt was 1 of my biggest fears about myself during labour didnt even feel sick either my other fear was pooping and well that happend urgh haha i was mortified at the thought before going into labour but wen it happend and afterwards i wasnt botherd because the midwife didnt make it out to be a big deal which helpd alot she made it out to be a joke to be honest but better to laugh than want to cry and let the floor swallow u up haha xx


----------



## Guppy051708

I vomited at 5cm with both my kids.


----------



## lozzy21

I did. I kind of coughed as I was taking a breath of gas and air and it made me gag, I waited till they got me a kidney dish to be sick though.


----------



## XJessicaX

I was sick at 5cm due to the agony of my LO being back to back. I then vomited at 9cm in pain too!


----------



## Buddysmum89

_After reading the whole thread im kind of petrified as this is my first and im emetophobic! 

But i have heard that if you didn't suffer from sickness in pregnancy then it doesn't really effect you..But im not sure how true that is :\_


----------



## Tasha

Five labours and not been sick in any of them.


----------



## mrswhitetobe

I'm always sick in labour. As soon as the pain gets very intense I'm throwing up every half an hour. With DS2 and DS3 I had very fast labours with no pain relief so I think being sick was how my body coped with the pain lol


----------



## Guppy051708

Buddysmum89 said:


> _
> But i have heard that if you didn't suffer from sickness in pregnancy then it doesn't really effect you..But im not sure how true that is :\_

that was 100% false for me.

with my first i had 0 MS and i vomited at 5cm


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I wasn't sick with either labours, thank god! haha.


----------



## discoclare

Buddysmum89 said:


> _After reading the whole thread im kind of petrified as this is my first and im emetophobic!
> 
> But i have heard that if you didn't suffer from sickness in pregnancy then it doesn't really effect you..But im not sure how true that is :\_

I didn't have ms, but vomited a lot in labour with DD.


----------



## Guppy051708

Vomiting during contractions suck!!!!!!


----------



## poppy

I was sick with Brannon when I was pushing him out with no pain relief! - just a little bit! Did not care about the small bit of vomit at that stage though.


----------



## Buddysmum89

_Ahh no!, im definitely begging my midwife for a section now _


----------



## mamaduke

For me, every other bodily fluid was triggered except vomiting.


----------



## chuck

Yup both labours, DS1 just after an internal in lonnnngggggg first stage labour.

With DS2 I'm guessing it was around transition as it was a good couple hours after MW said I was 7/8cm and not long before she said I was 10cm.


----------



## Loren

Buddysmum89 said:


> _After reading the whole thread im kind of petrified as this is my first and im emetophobic!
> 
> But i have heard that if you didn't suffer from sickness in pregnancy then it doesn't really effect you..But im not sure how true that is :\_

i wasnt sick once during pregnancy and didnt feel even abit sik thruout labour.and im a very very bad emetaphobic aswel hun my son projectiled his tea and juice all over me the other night and i through him at his dad and ran crying and panicing :| :S felt pathetic but it was just an instant reaction xxx


----------



## couturecuts

I decided to eat breakfast right before the doc broke my water (since the pitocin didnt help induce labor) and sure enough, 10 minutes after my water broke and i was having mild contractions i puked it all up. the doc said its just your body expelling whatever is in your stomach because it takes energy to digest food, and when your in labor your body knows it will need energy for something else. i guess some women are able to eat and be fine, but some throw up and its normal. i was happy i did because i ate a lot, so i cant imagine my body trying to digest ALL that food instead of push baby out.


----------



## jenniferttc1

I didn't and had not eaten anything or drank anything but ice chips in 20 hours but I felt like I was going to, and I know for a fact if I ate, it would have been everywhere. 
My sickness feeling came right before pushing, but it was cause I was nervous about meeting my LO and my life forever changing (for the better of coarse :rofl)


----------



## lu-is

Yup! I vomited up the morphine they gave me. :( Then vomited again later.


----------



## lizardbreath

I did with both however I suffered from HG so I didn't really notice if it was that or the labour and I was used to puking by that point I never puked while at the hospital though I did however puke for the first 5 hours I was in labour with jaymee ever 1/2 hour


----------



## Taylorr

I vomitted continually from start to finish, so bad I had to go on a drip after labour due to dehydration....i really dont want this to happen this time round!


----------



## Cee108

When they were taking me to the labor room because I was ready to start pushing, the nausea came on suddenly and I vomited and vomited (I could only stagger to the sink in th labor room because the contractions were a minute apart) and even though I hadn't eaten for 20 hours, I vomited again and again till the sink got blocked and DH was holding the paper bowls in front of my face catching it and them dumping them in the clinical waste basket. I used up about 3. And it was all in one session. Immediately went and got onto the table and was told to start pushing.


----------



## nikkchikk

I did, but only once an hour after the epidural


----------



## Meredith2010

Yep, threw up absolutely everywhere all the way through starting from when the contractions were every couple of minutes lasting a minute (which was early on - 2cm dilated). I also had explosive diarrhea - it was just flying out of both ends! I didn't have pain relief so can't blame it on that

I was told that it is a sign of very strong, effective contractions and that being sick/having diarrhea actually speeds up the labour even more as it means the whole body is assisting with trying to get the baby out. I'm not sure how true this is generally but in my case it certainly was - labour was under 2 hours.


----------



## Crumbsx

No I wasn't sick at all :) x


----------



## Jai_Jai

I was sick! A lot of people are sick in the reaction to pain and it is also a natural thing for your body to empty itself of waste products - both ends :haha: but normally a reaction to the pain..! :hugs:


----------



## tucker07

i threw up 4 times. :) nurse thinks it saved me a little pushing.


----------



## carly_mummy2b

I vomited a few times during labour and delivery x


----------



## Sew_Sweet

I started to become nauseated shortly after they started up the pitocin. I really thought I'd be sick and the nurse wasn't in the room so I had hubby grab the garbage can! I gagged but didn't end up actually vomiting. But that was the only wave of sickness I felt the entire time luckily.


----------



## Elisheva009

I had terrible sickness from when I was 6 weeks pregnant until the start of the 3rd trimester but in my 26 hour labour and delivery with no pain relief I didn't vomit or even feel sick at all.


----------



## arj

I vomited once both labours. Could have been from pain or gas&air


----------



## soniia21f

Yes.. its the same here.. vomitted before 5 minutes and its pain me a lot..


----------



## rwhite

I did, at I'm guessing about 6cm. We were in the car at the time, zooming down the motorway to get to the hospital. Luckily OH's mum's friend had given us the great advice of taking an icecream container in the car with us in case I needed to throw up :lol: I definitely recommend people do that as a precaution.

I wasn't in huge amounts of pain when I threw up, so I would say it's hormones. And let's just say I regretted eating some toast before we left, to keep my strength up..:dohh:


----------



## daisybby03

Went through two Pregnancys, one a singleton vaginal delivery and one a twin pregnancy with a c section and never puked once!


----------



## Calley94

I puked, projectile too! This was down to the drugs they gave me to speed up my contractions (syntocin??). They knew it was likely to happen as they gave me antacid tablets for it. It was an induced labour though.


----------



## Kimboowee

The first time - G&A! I was fine on it the 2nd time


----------



## CAJ11

I was sick towards the end but I put that down to taking too much gas & air. We were left on our own at the time & OH was frantically running around the delivery suite looking for something for me to projectile into. I don't know why the midwifes seem to disappear so much just when you need them.


----------



## ~RedLily~

I was sick pretty much the whole labour. I was given a anti sickness jab and I think that helped a bit but I remember being sick in the delivery room. I had hyperemesis for a lot of my pregnancy (it improved a lot at the end) so I don't know if it was something to do with that.


----------



## x__amour

Nope! Just, uh... During my whole EMCS. :blush:


----------



## mummyclo

Yes! About 4-5 times from 2-7 cm! I hated the sick more than the pain :(


----------



## katlin

With my son yes and I attribute it to being stuck on my back with my daughter no vomit n I was eating some chips candy and pop during that labor lol..n I hope not to with this one lol


----------



## tinkerbelle93

No sick here. xx


----------



## Terangela

Nope, I didn't get sick with any of my labors (3).


----------



## RoxyRoo

I was sick once, I think it was due to the intensity of the pain. I didn't have pain relief.


----------



## bathbabe

Yep, once about 30mins after my contractions started (they woke me up and i dont deal well with being woken up lol) and when id had my internal at hospital at 3cm, it kicked my labour up a notch and made me sick lol! x


----------



## Victoriaaa

No, i was really worried about it too because if there is one thing i hate its being sick. At one point (think it was transitioning) i did start gipping and had to run to the toilet but it went away as soon as it came. I also gipped one while i was pushing but think that was more dry mouth from the gas and air.


----------

